# psu for my config:



## saurabh_1e (Mar 27, 2010)

what psu should i get for this
Amd phenom ii 955
Gigabyte m770t ud3p
Ati 5750 from sapphire
2 sata hdd
1 dvd rw
2x2gb kingston value ram
Confused btw this psu's

also concerned about there prices

FSP Saga II 500 Watts Rs :2678/-
FSP Blue Strom Pro 500 Watts Rs :3465/-
FSP Epsilon 80 PLUS 500 Watts  Rs :4305/-

i just want to know which one will suffice.
i am liking the first one for its cost.

and what about zebronics 550watts psu

and how are zebronics cabinets.
Or i am better with cm 310 or 360.

Please give suggestion about the mobo also. 
Will be going with 770 chipset.Until any strong reason


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 27, 2010)

^ corsair vx550 for 4.7k- the best and future proof, for your rig.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> what psu should i get for this
> Amd phenom ii 955
> Gigabyte m770t ud3p
> Ati 5750 from sapphire
> ...



if you into gaming, i will suggest you better of getting the HD5770.

PSU: Seasonic S12-II 380W. Corsair CX400W. else FSP Saga II 500W. all these PSU will cost almost same price.

Mobo: get something other. like 785G. 770G got no IGP. so if you get MSI 785GM E65 or Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H or MSI 785G-E53. good options. or you may also instead consider Biostar TA790GX A3.

for cabby: look if you can find NZXT Gamma. Cm Elite 360 a good option as well. just is a bit small. but looks classy.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 27, 2010)

Most probably I will get Corsair CX400W or FSP Saga II 500W.
I don't understand why i should i get these mobo  MSI 785GM E65 or Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT
 i don't need igp. If these board you stated be better than 770tud3p then i can get msi 790gx g65.
What say .
And please conform that this psu's will be fine na there will be no future upgrade for my pc.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2010)

Go for corsair vx450. Its much more than enough for the 5750 and can power even a 5850.The vx550 will be an overkill for your system.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 27, 2010)

I will try for vx450 if my budget allow me


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 27, 2010)

Corsair CMPSU-450VX  Rs :3675/-
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Rs :8098/-
MSI 790GX-G65 [HDMI] Rs :6668/-
NZXT Gamma Rs :2030/
Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR-5 Rs :7984/-
kingston 2GB DDR-III Rs :3080/-
WDC 500GB Black S-ATA 3.5" Hard Drive - WD5001AALS Rs :3125/-


TOTAL : Rs 34660/


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> what psu should i get for this
> Amd phenom ii 955
> Gigabyte m770t ud3p
> Ati 5750 from sapphire
> ...



first of all   change ur mobo plz
its quite outdated

and regarding 5750,corsair cx400W is enough


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 27, 2010)

Now please tell me how is my configuration.Its exceeding my budget by 4k.
Any way to cut down prices.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Now please tell me how is my configuration.Its exceeding my budget by 4k.
> Any way to cut down prices.


basically what are u going to do in ur rig
i mean gaming/encoding/etc?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> first of all   change ur mobo plz
> its quite outdated
> 
> and regarding 5750,corsair cx400W is enough



well not too outdated but he may instead get a board based on 880G or 890GX instead. 



saurabh_1e said:


> Now please tell me how is my configuration.Its exceeding my budget by 4k.
> Any way to cut down prices.



get a little lower priced proccy like X4 630. get a higher graphics card like HD5770 or keep the HD5750. get Corsair CX400W. 1 500Gb HDD. & a good mobo, something like MSI 785GM E53. yes it got IGP but its just a accessory. you may never need it still its there & the 770 chipset quite old. also the giggy board priced more tha the MSI, i assume. both are ATX if i not wrong. so getting MSI better choice.

also this way u'll get a better balanced rig, rather than a rig having more CPU muscle & low graphics power.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 28, 2010)

What all i do is web surfing(tech forum sites) a little bit of programming, a little of linux stuff trying to get better.Getting into deep of everything related to technology.

And "phele computer kharab karna phir use theek karna"

So i am thinking of skipping the graphic card.As i don't play games at all.

And i don't think 890gx chipset will available here and if available it will be too costly.

Getting Msi G65 for sure.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2010)

then you should focus on a good processor 
no need to invest in a graphic card


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 28, 2010)

Corsair CMPSU-450VX Rs :3675/-
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Rs :8098/-
MSI 790GX-G65 [HDMI] Rs :6668/-
NZXT Gamma Rs :2030/
kingston 2GB DDR-III Rs :2600/-
WDC 500GB Black S-ATA 3.5" Hard Drive - WD5001AALS Rs :3125/-

Will Get corsair 450vx if in future if i want a graphic card i will be safe.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Corsair CMPSU-450VX Rs :3675/-
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Rs :8098/-
> MSI 790GX-G65 [HDMI] Rs :6668/-
> NZXT Gamma Rs :2030/
> ...



your system is badly out of balance. 

1) powerful proccy
2) good mobo.
3) good cabby.
4) low amount of ram.
5) good HDD.

but bad graphics in compare to proccy. & you won't need Black Series HDD.

i'll just say, for the kind of work, X4 630 will be enough. its as futureproof as X4 955. just u'll need the extra horsepower of X4 955 if you into encoding stuff. & if you not OC, you simply wasting money.

i'll say get this:

Athlon II X4 630 ---> 5k
a good mobo which supports 140W proccy i.e. MSI 785GM E53 ---> 5.3k
4Gb DDR3 value ram ---> 5.5k
500Gb HDD. WDC Blue or Samsung F3 Eco ---> 2.2k
Sapphire HD5670 512Mb ---> 5.3k
a sub 2.5k PSU like FSP Saga II 400W or Giggy 460W or VIP 500W Gold ---> 2.3k
any cabby of your choice i.e. Gamma ---> 2k.

total: 22.3k. expect pay ~23.5k at most. & it is in balance now. what you say?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> your system is badly out of balance.
> 
> 1) powerful proccy
> 2) good mobo.
> ...



perfect combination
the mobo is  MSI 785G E53 and not  MSI 785GM E53


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> perfect combination
> the mobo is  MSI 785G E53 and not  MSI 785GM E53



ya thanks. learnt by suggesting configs over the past month.

oops, oh yes its 785G-E53. damn, always tell 785GM-E65 so added that M. i think M stands for memory. as E65 got the sideport memory.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2010)

no, i think M stand for m-atx as 785G-E53, 785G-E65 are full atx while 785GM-E51, 785GM-E65, 785GM-P45 are m-atx.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no, i think M stand for m-atx as 785G-E53, 785G-E65 are full atx while 785GM-E51, 785GM-E65, 785GM-P45 are m-atx.



yes, u rite. MSI 785G-E65? is there any board like that? not seen or heard. i feel theres only 785GM E65 & its mATX. no ATX E65 avl.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2010)

look here


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> look here



oh, never know MSI got an full ATX E65. thanks.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 28, 2010)

i am totally confused 

Tell me how is this msi 790gx g65

and why go for 785g chipset and not 790gx

I will be trying my hands on overclocking


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 28, 2010)

hey saurabh, y so much confusion???? you came to my house and saw my rig.... isnt it good.... go with my config and get corsair vx 450w.... else remains the same....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 28, 2010)

Corsair CMPSU-450VX Rs :3675/-
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Rs :8098/-
MSI 790GX-G65 [HDMI] Rs :6668/-
NZXT Gamma Rs :2030/
kingston 2x2GB DDR-III Rs :5000/-
WDC 500GB Black S-ATA 3.5" Hard Drive - WD5001AALS Rs :3125/-

Will Get corsair 450vx if in future if i want a graphic card i will be safe.

I am sticking with this.only problem is the graphic card which if i feel that if i need it i will buy it in 6 months time.
will change the hdd to wd blue


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Corsair CMPSU-450VX Rs :3675/-
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Rs :8098/-
> MSI 790GX-G65 [HDMI] Rs :6668/-
> NZXT Gamma Rs :2030/
> ...



for mobo get this: DFI LANPARTY BI 785G-M35. excellent mobo. & you missing a CPU cooler if you plan on OC.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 28, 2010)

Just tell me which chipset is better 790gx or 785g

Thats all this will decide my mobo.
please help me


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> for mobo get this: DFI LANPARTY BI 785G-M35. excellent mobo. & you missing a CPU cooler if you plan on OC.



this mobo isnt available in nehru place.... 

and you saurabh, as i said go with my config and get carsair vx450w.... 790gx chipset is better than 785g chipset.... and msi 790gx g65 is a really good buy 
indeed....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 29, 2010)

Getting biostar mobo based on 890gx will crossfire it. rest remains same


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Getting biostar mobo based on 890gx will crossfire it. rest remains same



Biostar got one 890GX based mobo named Biostar TA890GXE & its mATX with inly 1 Pcie X16 slot. how can you crossfire? however if you talking about Hybrid Crossfire, its not possible with midrange + IGP. 

i'll say, get a cheaper 790GX mobo (or maybe 785G) + a descent cooler rather than a costly 790GX mobo & trying to push ur proccy clock higher & making it fry & later complaining here for your own faults.

@rahul, u own a Phenom II. have you tried OC it? if yes you'll know how hot it becomes. its stock cooler is one of best stock cooler i seen still it not sufficient.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey sam.shab, saurabh isnt into gaming at all.... he is just a programming freak.... just give huim an overclockable cpu(like mine) and a board with decent igp (like mine or 890gx)....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 29, 2010)

I was talking of hybrid crossfire only.But i thought it be done using midrange  like 
5650 or 5750 or low range 5450 cards.

so  i will not be going for crossfire just
tell me biostar 790gx or msi 790gx or biostar 890gx.
For hsf
Coolermaster Hyper N520 Rs :2357/-


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> hey sam.shab, saurabh isnt into gaming at all.... he is just a programming freak.... just give huim an overclockable cpu(like mine) and a board with decent igp (like mine or 890gx)....



than why he after crossfire & all? if he only does programming, IGP + Athlon II X4 looks enough. ok if he wants buy Phenom II X4, its his decision. but also he told he'll OC. with stock cooler, it'll run hotter than Fermi cards. so he can get Biostar 890GX which is very cool looking & performing board. Phenom II (his choice). Corsair CX400W. enough to support any midlevel card. & a 1.5k cooler like Scythe Katata 3 to help him in OC. done. if cooler is not avl, get some other descent cooler. what u say?

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




saurabh_1e said:


> I was talking of hybrid crossfire only.But i thought it be done using midrange  like
> 5650 or 5750 or low range 5450 cards.
> 
> so  i will not be going for crossfire just
> ...



Hybrid Crossfire is bakwaas. its almost useless. performance gain too low. an HD5670 will thrash any hybrid crossfire setup. so better get HD5670 rather than HD5570 or maybe HD5450 thinking about hybrids & all.

890GX = 790GX + Sata 3. thats all. biostar TA790GX A3+ is a good board. costing about 5.5k. but MSI's board is equally good. but both i feel are useless if you don't use Crossfire. Biostar 890GX cost 5.5k & is mATX. check it out. so conclusion, Biostar 890GX or MSI 790GX. its upto u.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 29, 2010)

leave all crossfire stuff .never going to cross fire .
For hsf cooler master n520
might buy sapphire 5770 in future (within 6 months)

now tell me which motherboard biostar 790gx or 890gx or msi 790gx.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> than why he after crossfire & all? if he only does programming, IGP + Athlon II X4 looks enough. ok if he wants buy Phenom II X4, its his decision. but also he told he'll OC. with stock cooler, it'll run hotter than Fermi cards. so he can get Biostar 890GX which is very cool looking & performing board. Phenom II (his choice). Corsair CX400W. enough to support any midlevel card. & a 1.5k cooler like Scythe Katata 3 to help him in OC. done. if cooler is not avl, get some other descent cooler. what u say?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...



+1. it seems right.... so phenom 2 955 and corsair vx450(saurabh's choice).... msi 790gx looks good.... me using it.... great board indeed.... but go with biostar.... sata 3 and costs 500 bucks less than mine.... what u say sham????


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 29, 2010)

now confuse between micro-atx or full atx


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 29, 2010)

saurabh is going with biostar 890gx bit its costing him 7k with vat.... any suggestipons???/


also is cm n520 better or katana would suffice????

(BOTH ARE SAURABH'S QUES....)


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> +1. it seems right.... so phenom 2 955 and corsair vx450(saurabh's choice).... msi 790gx looks good.... me using it.... great board indeed.... but go with biostar.... sata 3 and costs 500 bucks less than mine.... what u say sham????



as saurabh already told, Bio* 890GX =7k. he'll get better IGP(it OC past 1.2Ghz) + Sata 3. MSI 790GX = Sata2 + full ATX + Crossfire (useless) + good IGP (he may OC to 900Mhz). & both will cost almost same. my vote Biostar cause it got Sata3. rest no other advantage over MSI.

& for PSU. i again telling, he not need VX450. CX400W or Seasonic 380W enough to handle HD5770.



saurabh_1e said:


> now confuse between micro-atx or full atx



oh man. more confusion? with ATX you will get a slightly less clumsy cpu interior. but that not matters much. also ATX are easy to work on. 



rahul.007 said:


> saurabh is going with biostar 890gx bit its costing him 7k with vat.... any suggestipons???/
> 
> also is cm n520 better or katana would suffice????
> 
> (BOTH ARE SAURABH'S QUES....)



if he not needs the extra Pcie X 16 slot. no problem with mATX, he good to go.

about cooler i not sure. Katana3 looks good & is a really good cooler @ 1.6k. n520 cost more so will surely be better. how much? not sure about it as well. but availability may pose another big problem if he choose Katana3.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks sham for all your help as 2nd pci-e slot is least of my concern going with biostar 890gx.But now price is my concern it should be less than 7k
psu will be corsair 400vx .

i am not going with some mid level graphic card like 5650 becuase If i feel that i require a graphic card after using my rig it will block all my ways of getting good graphic card like 5770 both financially and covering the pci-e slot.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey lallu(saurabh).... y so much confusion???? go with biostar 890gx.... i know you will not be adding any graphics card in future.... also i read its reviews.... good ocable board indeed.... and sam, i wanna buy a cpu cooler costing below 3k.... any suggestions????


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> hey lallu(saurabh).... y so much confusion???? go with biostar 890gx.... i know you will not be adding any graphics card in future.... also i read its reviews.... good ocable board indeed.... and sam, i wanna buy a cpu cooler costing below 3k.... any suggestions????



well than i feel 890GX best for him. 7k & sata3 + better OC graphics than 790GX's. & cooler? sorry rahul, no idea on the coolers man. i just have went through 1.5k coolers & found katana3 best choice. better than CM Hyper TX2/TX3's.



saurabh_1e said:


> Thanks sham for all your help as 2nd pci-e slot is least of my concern going with biostar 890gx.But now price is my concern it should be less than 7k
> psu will be corsair 400vx .
> 
> i am not going with some mid level graphic card like 5650 becuase If i feel that i require a graphic card after using my rig it will block all my ways of getting good graphic card like 5770 both financially and covering the pci-e slot.



if you not into gaming why you running after graphics card? 890GX better than you expect for all your graphics word you'll ever do + a bit of gaming.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 29, 2010)

Cooler Master GeminII S
Go for it rahul
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_geminiis
its under 2.3k and i know you are not going to overclock it will be enough for you
or go with cm n520 best for enthusiast overclocker

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

Cooler Master N520 is under 2.5k
But geminii s will be also able to bring down the temp of your northbridge and ram when using 92 and 80 mm fans simultaneously .

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

At smc nehru place guy told me that they buy products from distributor and they don't buy imported one .and we should not buy the imported ones .but when i ask a nearby shop name don't remember kamal imports or some .....import .there was 700 to 800 Rs difference on procy +mobo.
Is ts really dangerous to buy this imported  product (((imported)) what they say!!)


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

Saw something amazing on TE yesterday!

*www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/special-price-seasonic-430w-smps-3000-a-163014.html

Brilliant deal!  Seasonic S12II Bronze 430W for *3k* only!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2010)

Krow said:


> Saw something amazing on TE yesterday!
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/special-price-seasonic-430w-smps-3000-a-163014.html
> 
> Brilliant deal!  Seasonic S12II Bronze 430W for *3k* only!


is that a really good one?
i mean seasonic can compete with cooler master/corsair?
i'm  askin because i have no knowledge about seasonic brand


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> is that a really good one?
> i mean seasonic can compete with cooler master/corsair?
> i'm  askin because i have no knowledge about seasonic brand



Haha! Corsair VX450W is Seasonic OEM. This means it is essentially a Seasonic unit.  Hope you know how good Seasonic is.

Cooler Master makes some of the crappiest power supply units (CM Extreme) as well as some of the pretty good ones (CM Silent/Real Power Pro). Corsair is Corsair. Seasonic, I would say, is only inferior to Corsair in terms of warranty. Its S12II Bronze (lower end) series has 3 year warranty, while the M12D series has 5 years (high end).

Nevertheless, at that price, I would buy it eyes closed.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

Krow said:


> Saw something amazing on TE yesterday!
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise/special-price-seasonic-430w-smps-3000-a-163014.html
> 
> Brilliant deal!  Seasonic S12II Bronze 430W for *3k* only!



gift it to me 

well very good deal, indeed. however can it match Corsair VX450? in wattage?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2010)

Krow said:


> Haha! Corsair VX450W is Seasonic OEM. This means it is essentially a Seasonic unit.  Hope you know how good Seasonic is.
> 
> Cooler Master makes some of the crappiest power supply units (CM Extreme) as well as some of the pretty good ones (CM Silent/Real Power Pro). Corsair is Corsair. Seasonic, I would say, is only inferior to Corsair in terms of warranty. Its S12II Bronze (lower end) series has 3 year warranty, while the M12D series has 5 years (high end).
> 
> Nevertheless, at that price, I would buy it eyes closed.


ooops
never knew that
thanks for the info buddy
 and  yeah  cm *extreme* series
really crappy one


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ooops
> never knew that
> thanks for the info buddy
> and  yeah  cm *extreme* series
> really crappy one



but still brings to them good amount of cash. one of best selling PSU. cause its got brand + wattage + low cost.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> but still brings to them good amount of cash. one of best selling PSU. cause its got brand + wattage + low cost.


yeah absolutely right
its got brand + wattage + low cost *

*-buy at ur own risk
:C_lol2::C_lol2::C_lol2:


----------



## Krow (Mar 31, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> gift it to me


Sure. If you gift me a Dell UltraSharp 24" WFP. 



> well very good deal, indeed. however can it match Corsair VX450? in wattage?


It may not be able to deliver the 570W that some reviews say the VX450W can. But from what I can see, it can deliver upto 480W on 100% load with 84% efficiency.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> but still brings to them good amount of cash. one of best selling PSU. cause its got brand + wattage + low cost.


You forgot one thing: It also has the power to burn your rig.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yeah absolutely right
> its got brand + wattage + low cost *
> 
> *-buy at ur own risk
> :C_lol2::C_lol2::C_lol2:



yup. 



Krow said:


> Sure. If you gift me a Dell UltraSharp 24" WFP.



consider my above post as an April Fool Joke  now don't reply me with a "same 2 u"



> It may not be able to deliver the 570W that some reviews say the VX450W can. But from what I can see, it can deliver upto 480W on 100% load with 84% efficiency.



480W? WOW. nice. one of many reasons for it getting famous even when it cost quite high compared to its competitors.



> You forgot one thing: It also has the power to burn your rig.



not forgotten. actually missed to mention that i was telling it from manufacturers point of view. 

and i don't think it got power to burn my rig. calculated my rig's power consumption using Cooler Master PSU Calculator: 127W if age of capacitors left as default. too low isn't?


----------

